# Wie Filterhaus bauen?



## Ulli (5. Sep. 2012)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

nach dem letzten kalten Winter habe ich mich entschlossen dieses Jahr ein Filterhaus zu bauen, damit der Filter vor Kälte aber im Sommer natürlich auch vor der prallen Sonne geschützt ist.

Ich habe einen Genesis 500 Vliesfilter (siehe Bild, der Sonnenschirm kommt dann natürlich weg) installiert, der steht auf einer massiv gegossenen Fundamentplatte aus Beton, drumherum ist ein Stück Holzterasse aus __ Douglasie auf Streifenfundamenten.

Als Filterhaus ist eine ganz normale kleine Gartenhütte aus Holz geplant, die ich einfach auf die Terasse rund um den Filter herumbauen würde.

Aber wie ist das dann mit der Feuchtigkeit innen - fault mir das Holz zusammen? Ich würde dann eventuell noch innen mit Styrodur isolieren, aber dann ist das ja noch schwieriger, weil zwischen Styrodur und Holz sicher Feuchtigkeit entsteht.

Für Tips und  Erfahrungen wäre ich dankbar, auch was ich eventuell sonst noch beachten sollte bei dem Filterhaus. 

Danke und viele Grüße

Ulli


----------



## Charly1964 (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Für den Sommer hab ich einfach eine Mülltonnenverkleidung über den Filter gesetzt, das schützt schon mal gut gegen die Sonne.

Wie haltet ihr das eigentlich mit dem Filter und der Pumpe, baut ihr die im Winter ab oder lasst ihr die durchlaufen?


----------



## Koi_Jochen (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

Hallo Ulli,

ich werde dir heute Abend mal einige Überlegungen aus meiner Sicht mitteilen.

Bis dahin.

Gruß Koi-Jochen


----------



## lonely (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

bitte weiter öffentlich in diesem Therd diskutieren...interessiert auch viele andere wie z.B. mich


----------



## zAiMoN (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

bin auch dabei, 


 Das Problem bei meinem Bau;

ist das Haus nicht rundum zu zu machen, 

sondern auf der Vorderseite ein großes oder mehrere Elemente zu haben die man rausnehmen kann um den Filter paar mal (einmal) im Jahr sauber zu machen.. 

das macht die Reinigung viel einfacher..

naja die ersten Pfosten stehen schon .. 

achso isoliert wird selbstverständlich auch!

das Ziel wäre es den Filter durchlaufen zu lassen..


----------



## Ulli (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

Hi Simon,

das mit der Seite zum Öffnen habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, auch zum Papierwechseln muß man an den Filter. 

Ich habe jetzt schon eine Hütte bestellt, wurde heute geliefert und liegt jetzt in 500 Teilen auf meiner Terasse :shock 

Also so flexibel bin ich da mit den Seitenwänden nicht, habe die Hütte etwas größer genommen, so daß ich mich noch um den Filter herumdrücken kann.... optimal ist das aber nicht...

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Koi_Jochen (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

Hier ein paar Bilder meines "Technik"_Hauses.

Dies ist die Ansicht von hinten. Über zwei große Flügeltore kann ich bequem an die gesamte Technik.

Ich habe bewußt im unteren Bereich genügend Platz für die Luftzirkulation gelassen.

Viele Grüße Koi-Jochen


----------



## Ulli (6. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

Hallo Jochen,

das ist natürlich eine optimale Lösung, Du hast auch den Platz dafür und das Filterhaus individuell selbst so gebaut. 

Ich habe eine Gartenhütte aus Holz mit den Massen 120 x 180 cm und als Fertigbausatz, da werde ich mal sehen, ob ich eine Seitenwand zum Öffnen oder Wegschieben modifizieren kann. Wie ist das bei Dir mit der Dämmung und der Feuchtigkeit?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall den Boden zwischen Beton und Holz noch mit Styrodur isolieren, die Wände erst mal nicht, wegen der Feuchtigkeit dazwischen. Und eventuell baue ich mir ein Dachfenster ein, wenn ich ein passendes finde - wie wäre so ein kleines Ausstellfenster wie z.B. bei einem Wohnwagen? Gleich mal in der Bucht schauen, ob es sowas gibt..... 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Joerg (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

Ulli,
das mit der Feuchtigkeit sollte man schon bedenken.
Isolieren würde ich es schon, musst nach dem Styrodur noch eine Dampfsperre rein machen.
Wenn du nicht isolierst kann dir das Vlies einfrieren, das ist dann etwas schlecht zu entsorgen.


----------



## Micha61 (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

Hallo Ulli,

mein Biotec Sreenmatic, steht auch seit 7 Jahren, in einer Holzhütte, Wandstärke 18mm.
Nur habe ich, den Filter isoliert, ringsrum und unten, mit 5 cm Styroporplatten, oben 15 cm.
Rohre mit mehreren Lagen Luftpolsterfolie umwickelt.
Wände der Hütte, sind mit Holzschutzlasur gestrichen, bisher keine Probleme mit Feuchtigkeit im Holz gehabt.
Filter läuft durch, bei Bedarf, wird zugeheizt.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Ulli (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

Hallo zusammen,

erst mal danke für die vielen tips! Ich werde morgen mal anfangen, die rohre und kabel, sowie die uvc anders zu installieren, so daß ich dann entsprechend platz für die hütte habe.

Heute war ich bei'm holzhändler meines vertrauens und habe mich erkundigt was ich zum streichen nehmen soll, erst grundierung gegen pilze, dann lasur. Isolieren ist eher nicht so gut, meint er, es kommt auch durch die dampsperre feuchtigkeit und dann kann es pilz oder schwamm geben.

Alsi ich lege morgen mal mit der hütte ls und dann überlege ich, was ich innen machen kann. Unter der holzterasse werde ich auf jeden fall styrodur verlegen....

Viele grüße
Ulli


----------



## Ulli (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

Hallo zusammen,

am Wochenende habe ich begonnen, das Filterhaus zu bauen. Leider hat mich die Neuverrohrung der UVC über 2 Stunden und 10m Teflonband gekostet, weil es irgendwie immer an einer anderen Stelle getropft hatte :evil.

Dabei ist das nur ein Provisorium und wird komplett mit PVC Druckrohren neu verlegt, wenn denn die Hütte mal steht.

Also bin ich nur etwa bis zur Hälfte fertig geworden, dafür habe ich das Holz schon imprägniert und lasiert, Regen war ja angesagt... Stand heute habe ich wenigstens kein Problem mit der Lüftung  - am Wochenende geht's dann weiter und ich halte Euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Ulli (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ein paar Wochenenden und Bandscheibenvorfälle später  wie versprochen, hier noch eine paar Infos, wie es mit meinem Filterhaus weiterging:


Einen Samstag später stand das Häuschen und war innen wie außen imprägniert und gestrichen.
Der Boden wurde unter den Douglasienbrettern mit 20 cm Styrodurplatten isoliert
Innen habe ich ebenfalls teilweise schon die Styrodurplatten aufgeklebt, an den Wänden an denen noch Technik installiert wird fehlt die Isolierung noch, da ich dort Bretter zum besseren Halt an die Wand schraube.
Alle Kabel wurden neu verlegt und oben befestigt, die Steckdosen sollte man *nicht *am Boden liegen haben, falls mal Wasser austritt
Letzten Samstag habe ich dann noch den Heizer installiert, damit ich das Wasser im Notfall etwas anwärmen kann.

Jetzt muß noch erledigt werden:


Die UVC fest verrohren und befestigen
Die Kabel mit hochwertigeren Steckerleisten und Kabelpanel versehen
Die noch fehlende Isolierung anbringen

Fertig!!

Als nächstes Projekt baue ich mir eine Teichabdeckung auf Schwäbisch, da halte ich Euch natürlich wieder auf dem Laufenden, wenn es jemanden interessiert. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

Hallo Ulli,
Dein Häuschen sieht gelungen aus ! Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass es feuchtemäßig keinen Ärger macht !
Wäre aus diesem Grund nicht ein kleiner Lüfter eine gute Idee?
Ein "Luftspalt" unter der Dachisolierung mit Schlitz zur Tür im Inneren des Häuschens wäre der eine Teil der "Zuluft". Die Zuluft könnte aus Löchern in der Rückwand in den Dach-Zwischenraum einströmen, und sich so bei Sonnenschein erwärmen. Ein "Solarlüfter" könnte die Luft aus dem Häuschen saugen (wenn kein Licht, dann dunkel und kalt). So hast Du fast einmal täglich einen Luftwechsel im Häuschen. Im Sommer würde ich den "Dachschlitz" zustopfen. Dann wird die Luft größtenteils aus dem Türspalt (von unten, und der Boden kühlt!) angesaugt. In beiden Fällen kann die Zuluft Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen, die dann aus dem Häuschen transportiert wird. Ist das eine Idee?


----------



## Ulli (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

Hallo Rolf,

gute Idee!! Die Belüftung muß ich nochmal überdenken, da hast Du recht! Ich hatte schon an einen Lüfter im oberen Bereich an der Rückwand gedacht, der im Sommer die aufgestaute Luft rausbläst. Wir haben meist Westwind, der bläst dann aus Richtung der Tür.

Also könnte ich hinten oben einen Lüfter nach außen anbringen, die kühle Luft wird dann unter der Tür angesaugt.  Im Winter dann den Lüfter mit einer Abdeckung versehen. 

Dachspalt würde ich ungern anbringen, da müßte ich das wieder abschrauben oder so ein Gitter wie an den Kellertüren anbringen und im Winter verschliessen.

Also ich denke im Sommer ist die Belüftung kein Problem, im Winter schon. Ich will die Wärme im Häuschen halten und gleichzeitig belüften... das kann eigentlich nur ganz unten passieren, die Wärme staut sich oben?

Einen Frostwächter werde ich auch noch brauchen, sonst friert mir bei aller Isolierung doch das Filterpapier ein? 

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

Hallo Ulli,
über das Dach hast Du die größten Temperatursprünge (und damit Feuchtigkeitswechsel). Unterschätze die Wintersonne nicht, die kann Dir Wärme bringen, auch bei Lufttemperaturen <0°C. Daher kam mein Vorschlag, das Luftpolster zwischen Isolierung und Dach dafür zu nutzen. Ich würde einfach vermuten, dass Du für den Luftdurchlass nur kleine Querschnitte brauchst: DN 100 ist z. B. gut für 100 m³/h Luft auf einige m (das sind etwa 150 kg/h unter Normbedingungen!). Einige wenige Belüftungslöcher sollten Dein Isolierungskonzept nicht beeinträchtigen.
Es freut mich sehr, dass Du auch an so etwas gedacht hast. Schließlich hast Du ja auch Verdunstung aus dem Wasser im Genesis-Filter, wenn die Luft im Haus unterhalb der Wassertemperatur ist. Und ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung berichten, dass elektrische Beheizung auch von isolierten Gebäuden Geld kostet .


----------



## Klebah (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Filterhaus bauen?*

Hallo,
bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen wie kalte es denn höstens im Filterhäuschen werden darf, kann man den Bachlauf mit einbeziehen oder sollte ich den im Winter umgehen und direkt zurück in den Teich.


----------

